# Kribs and Ottos...



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
You all probably know my tank but...
5 gallon corner with...
1 young male kribs
1 kuli loach
1 gold mystery (apple) snail
I'm seriously considering adding a pair of otto cats to the tank because I have really bad algae problems.
Will adding the 2 ottos work?
Is there another algae fish I should get instead?
Also, even I have the snail, he's pretty lazy and doesn't eat much algae.
Thanks,
Manoah


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Both kuhli loaches and otos are much better kept in groups of at least 6.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I think I'll stay with the one kuli loach because I've read that they are aggressive to each other. Due to my small tank how many ottos should I get?

Thanks,
Manoah


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

i had three khuli loaches and i had no aggression problems, maybe its just because the tank is to smalll?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I think I might get another kuli loach. It's not that it's been aggressive because I've never had another one with it. I have a black kuli now so maybe I'll get the orange and black one.
More importantly, how many otto's should I get?
Do you thing that the following stocklist is to much?

1 Kribensis
1 Gold Mystery Snail
2 Kuli Loaches
2 Otto Cats

What do you think? I would be adding 1 kuli loach and 2 ottos.
I need to know ASAP. 
Thanks for you help,
Manoah


----------



## AltechLansing (Oct 4, 2008)

I would add 2 ottocinclus cats. There really should not be aggression between the two kuhli loaches. But I would not add anything else into the tank.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I"ll probably get the kuli and the ottos.
My total stocklist currently is...

1 Kribensis
1 Gold Snail
1 Kuli Loach

My new stocklist will be...

1 Kribensis
1 Gold Snail
2 Kuli Loaches
2 Ottocinculus

Thanks for your help. I"ll tell you how it works.

Manoah


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

id dump the loaches and get a female krib.. tonsa fun and tonsa fry... but loaches will eat the egg. :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Kuhli loaches never seem to eat my eggs or fry.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i have clown not kulhi... they eat eggs and even shucked my snails outta their shell. also i just had to move 2 clown loaches for attacking my fry (or looked like attacking) my poor lil kribs tried to fight with them and the silly loaches just completely ignored the defensive tactics..  out of all my fish . cyphotilapia, blood parrots, labs, azureus, plecos,angels.. outta all the kribs are the most fun... SO much personality and humans should take notes from their parenting skills


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry, but I already tried that. It equaled 1 dead female krib.
About the loaches, I LOVE kuli loaches. They are really funny to watch and it's always interesting to have a fish you have to look for.
I LOVE my male krib too. I don't know if you've read my previous post, but I'm also 'training' him. He eats from my hand, begs for food, and expects food when I tap on the glass.
Just wondering, even though my krib is only about 2 1/2 inches long, would I have any problems with the ottos being bullied/eaten? Have any of you had that problem?
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

ha!! knew they were smart.. i love my kribs


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

He's a wiz.
About the catfish?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna get the ottos and other kuli.
I'll tell you how it works.
Thanks for your help!

Manoah Marton


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, today I got 1 of the ottos.
THe LFS was out and only had one left.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I'm going to have 3 otto cats instead of two.
The one I have right now is doing a great job.


----------

